# Buying a trailer-what documents should come with it?



## xmoodyxmarex (9 February 2009)

I'm looking into buying a trailer, what documents (if any) should come with the trailer? I'm pretty clueless with things like this, anything about proof of ownership/proof of age etc?

Will hassle OH with questions when he gets in, but thought I would get the ball rolling on here


----------



## Baileyhoss (9 February 2009)

i didn't get anything, but i phoned IW with the serial number and they confirmed it wasn't registered as stolen and sent me a handbook for free.


----------



## Stacie_and_Jed (9 February 2009)

I also didnt get any. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I may call rice to see if they have mine registered.


----------



## perfect11s (9 February 2009)

You should get sellers invoice, instruction book, safety instructions, keys etc  there is no goverment registation for small trailers, but it might have  TER  registration..
 make sure it has its chassis number  and or makers plate !!! Hope this helps..


----------



## icestationzebra (9 February 2009)

I suppose it depends on the vendor and what trailer they are selling.  I am currently selling quite a 'young' trailer so have receipt from dealership, manufacturers papers, two sets of keys, Datatag registration papers so new owner can register it in their name....... I think that is it!


----------



## louisevictoria (9 February 2009)

I sold my trailer when it was 12 months old so I still had the receipt from the IW dealer, all the data registration, the maunfacturers booklet to go with it. I also contacted Ifor Williams to let them know it was being sold and gave them the new owners details so it didn't get flagged as being stolen.


----------



## Chumsmum (9 February 2009)

A friend bought a second hand trailer and checked the stolen register - not on there.

However, it turns out it was stolen just not on the register!  The police have impounded the trailer and friend is trying to get her money back off the people who sold it to her but not having much luck - over £2K!

She was so worried about buying another stolen one that she bought a brand new one.


----------



## c7mlm (9 February 2009)

mine was new when i bought it, but i have a datatag, and registration card, then i can pass these on when selling it so that the new owner can register it with Ifor Williams


----------



## xmoodyxmarex (9 February 2009)

Thanks for that!!

I will definately be checking out serial numbers etc, but I have a few friends of friends who are selling, which should hopefully be the next safest (but cheaper!) option to buying new!   
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Thankyou everyone!


----------

